# Reach the Beach - Portland to Pacific City - This Saturday...



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Who's going?? My riding buddy and I will be there, starting bright at early on Saturday. It's supposed to be 74 degrees and sunny that day, supposedly  I'm from the Tacoma, WA area and my buddy lives in Olympia.

Where's everyone else from??

If you happen to pass two fat guys on the bikes shown below, wave when you pass and tell our fat asses to speed up!! 










Cheers!
Chris


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Good luck! I wish the ride was a month later - I might have attempted it. For now it's too early for me to be thinking about centuries - especially ones with hills. I hope to ride one or two of them this season.

Scott


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Ha, I'll be just north of Pacific City all weekend getting things ready for camp this summer so I might catch a glimpse of ya. 

Ditto what zpl said. I'm planning on making the ride several time this summer, but it would be fun to do it as an organized ride and not just a glorified commute between camp (work) and Vancouver, WA (home).


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

WWU said:


> Ha, I'll be just north of Pacific City all weekend getting things ready for camp this summer so I might catch a glimpse of ya.
> 
> Ditto what zpl said. I'm planning on making the ride several time this summer, but it would be fun to do it as an organized ride and not just a glorified commute between camp (work) and Vancouver, WA (home).


My buddy Troy did a bunch of organized rides last year but this one was by far his favorite. Weather is supposed to be great - I can't wait!! 

-Chris


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Pacific City is a funky little place.


I like it.

The Halibut and chips at the brewpub there is damn good.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

The ride claimed to be 102.8 miles. When I rolled up to the finish, my odometer read 99.56 miles - GRRR!! This being my first century and all, I had to ride up the street and back to make sure I broke 100  

I feel pretty good today - my buddy is pretty sore. I had my first crash at the second to last break stop - it was rocky and I pulled in, unclipped my left foot, was stearing the bike slowly to the right and... BAM! "Ouch, my pride!!" I guess that's probably the best way to "crash," huh? 

All in all, it was a blast, and I look forward to doing it again next year  Definitely more enjoyable than the Chilly Hilly and the Daffodil Classic


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

Good job on your first century!
Are you going to ride the Flying Wheels?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

hoehnt said:


> Good job on your first century!
> Are you going to ride the Flying Wheels?


Thank ya sir  Yeah the Flying Wheels is our next ride, but we're only doing the 60 mile route. Maybe we'll do the 100 mile route next year  We're also doing the 2-day STP in July and the BikeMS ride in September up in Mt. Vernon. That'll round out our season as far as organized rides go. I'd honestly like to insert a few more next season, but the guy I ride with doesn't take the training very seriously so I doubt he'll want to add more rides.

If anyone wants to suggest a ride or two for next season, by all means...


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

Tour de Whidbey


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

hoehnt said:


> Tour de Whidbey


Isn't that the one that some like to call the "Tour de Pain??" What month is that?? Oh boy, I'll have to ramp up training over the winter if it's the one I'm thinking about.

-Chris

P.S. Perhaps if there are any slow fatties out there that are considering doing it next year, perhaps you'd like to join in the pain with me?? Then maybe I'd consider if I have one someone to ***** to


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> The ride claimed to be 102.8 miles. When I rolled up to the finish, my odometer read 99.56 miles - GRRR!! This being my first century and all, I had to ride up the street and back to make sure I broke 100


You should check the wheel diameter setting on your odometer...


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

PdxMark said:


> You should check the wheel diameter setting on your odometer...


I did - I checked and rechecked... It's set to the 700 x 25c setting on the CatEye, which is "2105" when you're going through the initial setup. Tire's have less than 700 miles on them (Continental GP4000 tires, pumped up to 110psi before the ride, with forte puncture resistant tubes, on Neuvation M28 Aero3's which were trued literally two days before the ride - 0 miles) - you probably don't need all of that info but I figured I'd throw everything in there in case someone has other thoughts 

-Chris


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

So I'm pretty sure I saw a red Specialized in the Safeway in Tillamook when I stopped there for lunch Sunday, but neither of the two riders I saw duck walking around on their cleats were "fat guys"... In fact I think one was a chick, IIRC.

Regardless, it was a great weekend to be out riding, and I'm bummed I had to work all weekend.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

We left the Shilo Inn in Tillamook around 10 or 11 and went straight to some town north of Tillamook for breakfast, then headed straight to Portland to pick up my car - wasn't us! 

And yes, Saturday was a beautiful day to ride, and I'm sure Sunday would have been as well. Starting tomorrow, the weather is supposed to be in the seventies for the next week, so you should at least be able to take advantage of that 

-Chris


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

Tour de Whidbey is in Sept.

How come you arent doing the 100 mile Flying Wheels?

My computer is way off too.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

hoehnt said:


> Tour de Whidbey is in Sept.
> 
> How come you arent doing the 100 mile Flying Wheels?
> 
> My computer is way off too.


We're doing the BikeMS two day fundraiser ride in September this year. We're not doing the 100 mile flying wheels cause it's supposedly the primer for the 1 day STP... Mind you, we're just a couple of recreational fatties


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

I am hoping to do the 100 mile Flying Wheels but the girlfriend wants to go out of town that weekend. Plus my training has fallen way behind.

Maybe though.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Define "my training has fallen way behind"


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

Well from last summer until about a month ago aside from a few weeks when it was real cold and snowing I was averaging around 100 miles a week or more. I got my bike professionally fitted about 6 weeks ago and have ridden it twice since.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

I started "training" in November - around 3-5 days (on average per week) I do 65mins on a recumbent exercise bike, 1-2 days a week doing 65mins with my Synapse on the trainer. Every couple weeks I do a 40 mile flat training ride with the guy I do the organized rides with. Haven't tried anything like intervals this year - I'm simply focusing on burning calories and losing weight. I'm down 45 pounds since November. I started at 242 and I'm at 196.5 as of this morning (5'7"). On these organized rides I've been doing 13-14mph average over the entirety of the rides (including pidling around, time at rest stops, etc.). I'd average better but the guy I ride with hasn't really been taking his training seriously.

Next year, maybe I'll be down to a decent riding weight, and maybe I'll find someone that wants to do a little more serious training 

-Chris


----------

